

Clang/LLVM on Windows Update - unwind
http://blog.llvm.org/2014/07/clangllvm-on-windows-update.html

======
gnmj
Why doesn't Microsoft contribute to Clang/LLVM? If Clang achieves
compatibility with Microsoft libraries, then I see no reason to keep using
MSVC.

~~~
jhasse
vendor lock-in

